# PERCOM online courses



## Vetitas86 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone heard much about this? Online didactics, skills training in Abilene, TX, and final training in DFW. Sounds like a good deal, since its a combination of online and on site.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 29, 2012)

The owner is the pioneer of online EMS education. She is known to put out quality education.


----------



## krtemt (Aug 31, 2012)

I am currently enrolled in their EMT-B thru Paramedic course. I am finishing the EMT-B portion up and I am starting the AEMT course. The instructors are awesome. They have 2 instructors for EMT-B, and two instructors for AEMT & Paramedic. The instructor I had for my EMT-B not only taught for Percomonline but she worked as a Paramedic for a county agency. The program director, Ms. Dinsmore, is very helpful on getting you to accomplish you goals, what ever they may be. I started the EMT course in Feb and its supposed to be completed within 6 months, thats including you hospital and ambulance rotation. With my current job, it didnt happen. I dont think I will be able to take the NREMT exam till the end of October, beginning of November. They understand that things come up and are working with me.

There are two downsides to the program. The first one is that there is no financial aid. If you want to take any of their course you have to pay out of pocket for them. They do have a payment plan option available. Oh and if you happen to miss a payment, call them, dont wait for them to call you. If you are up front and honest with them then they are more willing to work with you.

The second downside is that you really dont get all that much hands on experience with this type of course format. For the EMT course you have to do the online lecture portion, watch their videos on the skills they provide you, and then after you pass your final exam then you can rsvp for a 3 day exit skill session.

Now for the good. The suggested rate for the EMT student is for the student to study 2.5 chapters a week. 7 days for 2 and a half chapters. You need to maintain and 80 percent in the class, not hard to do. You have 4 research exams. They are open book, open computer. Plus you have about 6 homework assignments that you have to do. If you study like they tell you to, and honestly put in your time and effort on the research exams and the homework assignments then you will pass the final exam no problem. 

The final exam is a closed book, proctored exam. They use webex to watch us take the exam. Its a 150 multiple choice, scenario based exam. The exam is computer generated, so the instructors cant tell you exactly what to study. I completed the lecture portion, didnt review, and took the final exam and passed with a 73. Thats without studying for it, just using what I retained from the research exams and the homework.

They have chat sessions and as an EMT student you have to attend at the minimum of 2. The instructor will hold a Q&A session, then after that the present you a scenario. You will have to work the scenario just like you would work it in real life, make sure you ask if the scene is safe and you tell them you are putting on BSI. 


Overall I would highly recommend this program to anybody, especially if you have a job that wont give you the time off to go to a traditional class and put your but in a seat.


----------



## xrsm002 (Mar 12, 2013)

They also offer EMS instructor courses. I'm moving to Abilene so I may get to meet this pioneer!! That would be exciting.


----------



## Percomonline (Nov 25, 2013)

*PERCOM Online EMT Courses*

Hi, we want to take a second to thank all of you out there for your comments about our online EMT courses! We offer self-paced, fairly priced, online courses ranging from EMT Basic to Paramedic, and an Instructor Course for those wishing to move their careers even further beyond!

We have live instructors for each course, live chat rooms with instructors throughout the week, new courses starting every week, year round exam slots, and financing or student aid for those who qualify. 

Our goal is to provide the highest quality of EMS education in a provenly effective course design at tuition costs that can accommodate almost anyone that is wishing to begin a new career in Emergency Medicine.

Please visit our website, or contact us direct to find out more specifics about how our programs work, and what is needed to start furthering your education today!         

PERCOMONLINE.com


----------



## CJ Jones (Jan 9, 2015)

DO NOT DO IT!!!! I signed up for their EMT to Paramedic program while I was working outside of the country. It was a huge $5000 mistake that I regret to this day. There is no real lecture, it is mainly just read the book.

I could not stand the class and so I decided not to finish it with them. When I made a complaint and requested a refund, they told me that they were not willing to refund because I had started the course. So, in essence, once you start the course and realize what a POS the whole thing is, you're screwed and just lost $5000.


----------

